# Umrüstset für Minn Kota Motoren. Stufen zu Stufenlos. "Orcafin"



## Bronco84 (29. Oktober 2017)

Moin zusammen. Bin Grad auf folgendes gestoßen. 
http://www.orcafin.de/de/montageanleitungen/category-blog-1-column
Ein set mit dem man verschiedene Minn Kota Motoren umrüsten 
Kann von Stufen zu stufenlos. Das ganze ist quasi " Plug and Play". 

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder das Teil schon mal verbaut. ? 
Mal davon abgesehen das ich an die versprochene Stromersparnis nicht so ganz glaube wäre das auf jeden Fall interessant. 

Gruß Bronco.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Umrüstset für Minn Kota Motoren. Stufen zu Stufenlos. "Orcafin"*

Erfahrung nicht - aber bedenke das dann eine Garantie  (Wenn noch vorhanden) erlischt.


----------



## ZaBaHe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Umrüstset für Minn Kota Motoren. Stufen zu Stufenlos. "Orcafin"*

Hallo,
Habe mir den Einbausatz für den Rhino VX 54 gekauft.
Der Ausbau der Stufenschaltung ist mit der Anleitung schnell
passiert ( ca. 5 Minuten ).
Beim Einbau sollte die Anleitung genau gelesen werden vor allem welche Kabel wohin kommen und auch dass sie vor dem Einbau
schon am richtigen Platz liegen um sie dann anklemmen zu können. 
Wohin dann welches Kabel kommt ist dann aber sehr genau beschrieben.
Mit genauem studieren der Anleitung und dem Einbau war ich ca 30 Minuten beschäftigt.
Ich habe sonst nichts mit Elektrik zu tun.
Den umgebauten Motor habe ich dann trocken laufen lassen und das hat einwandfrei stufenlos funktioniert auch rückwärts 
Wie das im Wasser ist sehe ich erst 2018 wenn das Boot wieder in's Wasser kommt
Grüße ZABAHE |wavey:


----------



## Bronco84 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Umrüstset für Minn Kota Motoren. Stufen zu Stufenlos. "Orcafin"*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich hab die Elektronik mittlerweile verbaut. Das ohne größere Probleme. Allerdings sind die Lötstellen von der Steuerung zum potenzialregler wirklich schlecht gewesen. Hab von insgesamt 6 Lötstellen 4 neu gelötet. Ansonsten scheint die Elektronik aber ganz okay zu sein. 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## maxum (19. November 2017)

*AW: Umrüstset für Minn Kota Motoren. Stufen zu Stufenlos. "Orcafin"*

Hallo,

danke für den Tip das ist ja echt Klasse.  Auf die Garantie ist doch 

ge . . . . . bei der primitiven Technick.


----------

